# Wacken 08



## kargash (10. Dezember 2007)

Wer kommt alles zum Wacken 08,hier aus dem Buffed-Forum??
Wir könnten ein Buffed-Metallager eröffnen,mit ner schicken Buffed-Flagge.​


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Da kannst du gucken!

EDIT: Gabs das mit der Flagge net schon letztes Jahr?
Na ja, ist keine schlechte Idee gewesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich meine damit nicht die Bands sonders die Leute.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Achso, naja jetzt hast es ja so editiert das es verständlicher ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, ich werde dabei sein, allerdings weiß ich noch net, ob ich schon
Mittwochs da sein kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (10. Dezember 2007)

haben wir mittwochs schule??
naja wacken ist eine ausnahme
man sieht nach dem wacken immer dann 10-15 leute mit nem wacken tshirt rum laufen


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Nein, Wacken 08 liegt in den Ferien! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es nicht so wäre, wärs aber auch egal,
Schule hat man jeden Tag, Wacken nur einmal im Jahr,
also 3 Tage Schule kann man ja wohl nachholen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (10. Dezember 2007)

ja da hast du recht


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoffe ich werde nächstes Jahr dabei sein, nur ich müsste schauen mit wem ich hin fahren soll. Mein Freundeskreis hört ehr schlechte Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hip Hop, Techno) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (10. Dezember 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich werde nächstes Jahr dabei sein, nur ich müsste schauen mit wem ich hin fahren soll. Mein Freundeskreis hört ehr schlechte Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da kann ich dir den metaltrain empfehlen

www.metaltrain.de


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd wohl wie jedes Jahr nicht dabei sein...


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Wacken 08 ist in den Ferien? Geil. Da komm ich dann wohl hin. Naja, ich war auch dieses Jahr auf der GC...wayne 1 Schultag...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paule1991 (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich komme 100% müssen mal gucken wie wir uns da alle erkennen^^ Ich fänds cool wenn man sich da treffen könnte. Bin 08 dann zum ersten mal da. Hoffe das es wirklich sooooo geil is wie alle sagen.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Paule1991 schrieb:


> Ich komme 100% müssen mal gucken wie wir uns da alle erkennen^^ Ich fänds cool wenn man sich da treffen könnte. Bin 08 dann zum ersten mal da. Hoffe das es wirklich sooooo geil is wie alle sagen.


Du musst halt mal für ein paar Tage Optimist sein,
hier ein Beispiel welches jedem zu 130% mal passiert
ist bzw. passieren wird: Du bekommst en Becher Bier
über geschüttet, ob aus Versehn... egal, du musst ja nix
für bezahlen!
Bis auf solche Kleinigkeiten ist Wacken das Allergeilste
was es gibt!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Ham die da auch Cola?
.
.
.
.
Hoffentlich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ham die da auch Cola?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Doch, aber niemanden ders trinkt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich habs mir auch vorgenommen das nächste Jahr nach Wacken zu fahren aber die Frage is mit wer noch mitkommen würde und noch stellt sich auch die Finanzielle Frage wieviel das alles kostet um aus Zürich in den Hohen Norden zu fahren!


----------



## Paule1991 (10. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich denk mal allein das Bier isses schon Wert hinzufahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem is dieses Jahr auch "Children of Bodom" da.^^ Ach egal wenn man da steht und nur noch am Headbangen is ist einem sowieso alles andere egal^^

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns da^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Paule1991 schrieb:


> Naja ich denk mal allein das Bier isses schon Wert hinzufahren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jop, hoffe ich auch! 
Naja, das CoB da ist, ist auch ganz doll,
aber das Beste ist doch Iron Maiden!
Auf ihrer wahrscheinlich letzten Welttournee!
Und zum headbangen, du glaubst ja gaa net
wie anstrengend das ist! Nach den 5 Tagen
biste immer sowas von am Arsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und trink nicht zuuu viel Bier, sonst
endest du wie ich 2006:
*bier hol, los latsch, schwipp, schwapp, schwank, flatsch, neues bier holen geh.. usw.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Wenn nicht Jetzt, wann dann?      
- 2008.

Wenn nicht hier, sag mir wo und wann?
- WACKEN 08.

Wenn nicht wir, wer sonst?
- wtf?

Es wird Zeit, komm wir nehmen das Bier in die Hand...


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Doch, aber niemanden ders trinkt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



BIER IST DAS EINZIG WAHRE!!!


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Na dann, Prost!


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Na dann, Prost!


Wassss?...hicks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (11. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ich würde ja sehr gern mal wieder hin.

War bisher 2001, 2002 und 2004 da. Wird langsam mal wieder Zeit.

Muss aber schauen, wie's finanziell und zeitlich so passt...

Bisher ist im Billing aber auch noch nichts so wirklich was, was mich reizen würde - außer Children of Bodom vielleichtund Iron Maiden, welche ich beide auch schon gesehen habe.

Mal schauen, was da noch so kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (11. Dezember 2007)

was habt ihr denn alles mit eurem bier

ich sag nur: HOCH DIE HÖRNER

met ist das einzig wahre





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe mal das klappt wenn nicht dann das 

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/5293/l6...dca62298cg4.jpg

das ist mal ein trinkhorn

kann aber auch super bier rein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2007)

War 2006 und dieses Jahr (sogar mit Backstagepass :>) da.

Würde auch gern nächstes Jahr wieder hin, allerdings wird das mit den Menschenmassen bei Maiden echt unschön, war ja bei Blind Guardian und In Flames schon heftig.
Ich setze einfach drauf dass wir wieder Pressetickets bekommen und dann dieses mal auf den entsprechenden Zeltplatz gehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (11. Dezember 2007)

'Wat Wacken is vorbei du Spast'


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> 'Wat Wacken is vorbei du Spast'


*hust*

Lord of the Weed ist shice!!

*hust hust*


----------



## Paule1991 (11. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jop, hoffe ich auch!
> Naja, das CoB da ist, ist auch ganz doll,
> aber das Beste ist doch Iron Maiden!
> Auf ihrer wahrscheinlich letzten Welttournee!
> ...




Ich hab mir einmal beim bangen den nacken versteift  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das war ne aktion 3 tage lang bin ich durch die gegend gelaufen wie spako ey^^ Naja und zu dem Bier ich werd versuchen mich zu beherrschen^^


----------



## Stoffl (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin nicht da.


----------



## Tôny (11. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> also 3 Tage Schule kann man ja wohl nachholen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö! Aber man kann drauf verzichten ;P
@topic naja mal sehen bisher würde ich nur Hatebreed und CoB wirklich sehen wollen....die Maiden zeit ist vorbei und die Alben verstauben schon lange also für mich net unbedingt sooo interessant habse auch schon live gesehen.
Wenn Soulfly und/oder In Flames dabei wären wär ichs auch.


----------



## kargash (11. Dezember 2007)

iron maiden ist wohl die wichttigste band überhaupt 
ein stück musikgeschickte würde ich sagen
und sonata artica sind auch da
und kreator
naja nightwish auch aber das neue album ist eh...wie soll man sagen... schlechter als die alten alben von denen,viel schlechter


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> iron maiden ist wohl die wichttigste band überhaupt
> ein stück musikgeschickte würde ich sagen
> und sonata artica sind auch da
> und *kreator*
> naja nightwish auch aber das neue album ist eh...wie soll man sagen... schlechter als die alten alben von denen,viel schlechter


Uuuh, da hab ich ja noch ne Musikgröße
vergessen, Kreator sind nach SoaD
die so ziemlich geilste Thrash-Metalband!


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Hehe. Ich wusste noch garnicht dass Sonate Arctica kommt. Gief. Gleich mal wieder in Ecliptica reinhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paule1991 (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja mein absoluter favorit is CoB^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich bin ja dann zum ersten mal da gibts da eigentlich auch Autogrammstunden???


----------



## kargash (11. Dezember 2007)

Paule1991 schrieb:


> Naja mein absoluter favorit is CoB^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


manchmal macht aber nicht jede band


----------



## Paule1991 (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja drückt mal die daumen.^^


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> naja nightwish auch aber das neue album ist eh...wie soll man sagen... schlechter als die alten alben von denen,viel schlechter


Also ich finds ziemlich geil, besser als das Letzte mit Tarja. Die Sängerin hat zwar keine soo einprägsame Stimme, aber das stört mich eigentlich kaum.

Bisher interessieren mich beim LineUp Avantasia, Children of Bodom, Corvus Corax, Iron Maiden, Kreator, Nightwish, Sabaton und Saltatio Mortis.

Allerdings hab ich gestern festgestellt dass das Rock am Ring LineUp mit Metallica, In Flames, Nightwish, Die Toten Hosen und Rage Against the Machine auch schon recht geil aussieht (Motörhead auch noch, aber die brauch ich nciht wirklich^^). Wo soll ich nur das ganze Geld hernehmen? *heul*


----------



## kargash (12. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Also ich finds ziemlich geil, besser als das Letzte mit Tarja. Die Sängerin hat zwar keine soo einprägsame Stimme, aber das stört mich eigentlich kaum.
> 
> Bisher interessieren mich beim LineUp Avantasia, Children of Bodom, Corvus Corax, Iron Maiden, Kreator, Nightwish, Sabaton und Saltatio Mortis.
> 
> Allerdings hab ich gestern festgestellt dass das Rock am Ring LineUp mit Metallica, In Flames, Nightwish, Die Toten Hosen und Rage Against the Machine auch schon recht geil aussieht (Motörhead auch noch, aber die brauch ich nciht wirklich^^). Wo soll ich nur das ganze Geld hernehmen? *heul*


Wacken ist das einzig Wahre.
Der Reste ist untrue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne scherz
aber ein Festival reicht doch


----------



## Laruk (12. Dezember 2007)

war dieses jahr das erste mal da, ist extremst geil und bin 08 auch wieder dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Dezember 2007)

So würde da auch gern hin,aber wo sollte das bitte sein?^^


----------



## Licanin (12. Dezember 2007)

Öhm bei Wacken?

Im hohen Norden Deutschlands


----------



## Natálya (12. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Wacken 08 ist in den Ferien? Geil. Da komm ich dann wohl hin. Naja, ich war auch dieses Jahr auf der GC...wayne 1 Schultag...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wacken is immer in den Ferien, zumindest für BaWüler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß noch nich ob ich komm, wär schon geil, war noch nie Wacken. Letztendlich wird's eh von den Bands und vom Geld abhängen, von BW hat man ja so nen weiten Weg. -.-
Ich hoffe mal Band-technisch kommt noch mehr härterer Kram, sind zwar ganz nette Sachen dabei, aber ich will mehr davon!^^
CoB is bis jetzt die beste Band.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nightwish... wenn sie nur neue Sachen performen würden wär's ja ok, Anette soll die Finger von den alten Liedern lassen, die kann sie nicht singen. *Ohrenkrebs krieg* Tarja ftw! Ums mathematisch auszudrücken: Für x gegen unendlich strebt Nightwish gegen Monster-Kommerz. *hehe* Abi lässt grüßen.

@ weiß nich mehr^^: RIP / RAR is eh totaler Kommerz Kram.


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

Werd nächstes Jahr wieder aufs Splash fahren (jaaa verurteilt mich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

aber Wacken oder Rock am Ring könnt ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch mal vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSeppel666 (13. Dezember 2007)

Nach 6 Jahren Wacken werde ich nächstes Jahr drauf verzichten. Mir isses einfach zu voll geworden. Die Bühnen sind zwar riesig, aber das nutzt mit nichts, wenn ich nicht näher als 200 Meter an selbige rankomme.

Ich werde dem Metal Camp in Slovenien mal eine Chance geben. Die Location sieht jedenfalls mal sehr genial aus.


----------



## nalcarya (13. Dezember 2007)

DarkSeppel666 schrieb:


> Mir isses einfach zu voll geworden. Die Bühnen sind zwar riesig, aber das nutzt mit nichts, wenn ich nicht näher als 200 Meter an selbige rankomme.


Da hast du Recht, es ist eigentlich schon zu voll, aber da ich wie gesagt 2006 das erste mal da war kenn ich Wacken gar nicht anders. Besonders schön find ich das zwar nicht, aber Spaß machts trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natálya schrieb:


> @ weiß nich mehr^^: RIP / RAR is eh totaler Kommerz Kram.


Ach und Wacken nicht, nur weil das Genre Metal ist? Oo


----------



## kargash (13. Dezember 2007)

DarkSeppel666 schrieb:


> Nach 6 Jahren Wacken werde ich nächstes Jahr drauf verzichten. Mir isses einfach zu voll geworden. Die Bühnen sind zwar riesig, aber das nutzt mit nichts, wenn ich nicht näher als 200 Meter an selbige rankomme.
> 
> Ich werde dem Metal Camp in Slovenien mal eine Chance geben. Die Location sieht jedenfalls mal sehr genial aus.



ich würde auch gerne mal nach slowenien ins metal camp fahren


----------



## Thip (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde nächtes Jahr auch zum Wacken fahren, da ich ja letztes Jahr etwas verhindert war. 
Am meisten werde ich mich auch Iron Maiden und CoB freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das ist nich das einzige Open Air sein was ich besuchen werde, das Rock Harz 2008 wird mein 1. Ziel sein nächstes Jahr, da Amon Amarth da ihren einzigen Open Air Auftritt 2008 haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und weil es nur ein Ort vom Festivalgelände entfährt wohne^^. Also kult für mich dort hinzu gehen ist net ganz so voll wie beim Wacken^^


----------



## Natálya (13. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ach und Wacken nicht, nur weil das Genre Metal ist? Oo


Wacken behauptet von sich ein Metalfestival zu sein, die Bands die da spielen sind Metal Bands. RIP / RAR / Southside / ... behaupten/behaupteten von sich ein Rockfestival zu sein und dann spielen da "Bands" wie Culcha Candela, Deichkind, Fanta4, ... DAS ist Kommerz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und in Deutschland ist HipHop, Reggae,... mehr Kommerz als Metal, nach wie vor, auch wenn sich einige Metalbands große Mühe geben möglichst viele Platten zu verkaufen, leider.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Natálya schrieb:


> Wacken behauptet von sich ein Metalfestival zu sein, die Bands die da spielen sind Metal Bands. RIP / RAR / Southside / ... behaupten/behaupteten von sich ein Rockfestival zu sein und dann spielen da "Bands" wie Culcha Candela, Deichkind, Fanta4, ... DAS ist Kommerz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was FANTA 4 hat da gespielt? Kann ich nicht ganz glauben...

Naja ich kenn mich mt Wacken nicht so aus ^^


----------



## kargash (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Was FANTA 4 hat da gespielt? Kann ich nicht ganz glauben...
> 
> Naja ich kenn mich mt Wacken nicht so aus ^^


bei rip hat bushido gespielt
der wurde ausgebuht
habe ich so gehört
oder war das in rap


----------



## Natálya (13. Dezember 2007)

Nene, nich auf m Wacken, auf m Southside haben die gespielt. Wenn auf m Wacken Fanta4 kommen würde....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ kargash: wahrscheinlich auf beiden, sin doch eh immer identische line ups, zu fast 100%^^


----------



## kargash (13. Dezember 2007)

Natálya schrieb:


> Nene, nich auf m Wacken, auf m Southside haben die gespielt. Wenn auf m Wacken Fanta4 kommen würde....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe

wacken ist aber immernoch am besten


----------



## nalcarya (14. Dezember 2007)

Natálya schrieb:


> Wacken behauptet von sich ein Metalfestival zu sein, die Bands die da spielen sind Metal Bands.


Turbonegro? Mambo Kurt? Oo

Vielleicht Ausnahmen, aber ich denke schon das Wacken genau wie RaR ein Riesenkommerzakt ist, geht bei der Größe ja auch gar nicht anders.

Solange da Bands spielen die ich geil finde ist mir das allerdings wurscht, weswegen ich für nächstes Jahr auch Interesse an Rock am Ring habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (14. Dezember 2007)

Natálya schrieb:


> Wacken behauptet von sich ein Metalfestival zu sein, die Bands die da spielen sind Metal Bands.


Eben auch nicht mehr ausschließlich. Wacken ist also in dem Sinn, wie du ihn hier beschreibst, genauso Kommerz geworden wie alles andere auch.

Trotzdem ist dort die Stimmung einfach am besten. Was zählt, sind die gute Musik, egal, ob das nun Metal ist oder Rock oder sonstwas, und die netten Leute.
Und für mich ist jeder Wacken-Besuch wie "nach Hause kommen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Übrigens:



> Kommerz (v. latein commercium &#8222;Handel, Verkehr, Austausch&#8220 ist im Vergleich zum Handel ausschließlich auf finanzielle Gewinne bedacht, die durch Produktion und Verkauf von Gütern entstehen. Als &#8222;kommerziell&#8220; bezeichnet man Unternehmungen jeglicher Art, deren Motivation und Zweck die direkte oder indirekte wirtschaftliche Gewinnerzielung sind. Wenn man etwas kommerzialisiert, so ordnet man es den wirtschaftlichen Interessen unter.
> 
> Der Begriff Kommerz wird auch häufig im Zusammenhang mit einigen Musikstilen verwendet. Dabei soll das Wort "Kommerz" abfällig verdeutlichen, dass diese Musik nicht um der Musik, sondern nur des Geldes wegen produziert wurde.



Jedes größere Festival fällt da unter diesen Begriff. Man kann mir nicht erzählen, dass das ganze Wacken-Merchandise nicht dem finanziellen Gewinn dient. ^_^


----------



## kargash (14. Dezember 2007)

ach das hast du schön gesagt
wie ein besuch zu hause

wacken mein neuer heimatort


----------



## LittleFay (14. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> ach das hast du schön gesagt
> wie ein besuch zu hause
> 
> wacken mein neuer heimatort


Ja.. Es ist einfach toll dort. Jedes Mal, wenn ich auf's Vor-Festivalgelände komme und die Bühnen mit dem Schädel sehe - wow, Gänsehaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

also wer kommt denn jetzt alles??


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

noch ein kleiner Vorgeschmack


----------



## nalcarya (26. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das kenn ich doch

how to be metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (26. Dezember 2007)

ich würde gerne, bin aber noch VIEL zu jung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja^^


.......WE....... __
(....\....WILL.../....)
.\....\..ROCK.. /..../
..\....\..YOU.../..../
...\..../´¯. |.¯`\.../
.../... |.....|.. (_|¯¯ \
...|....|.....|._.\...\.. \
...|.....|´¯.|.. .|../... |
....\......¯....¯....... /


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Seryma schrieb:


> ich würde gerne, bin aber noch VIEL zu jung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sagen deine Eltern...
Ich war das erste mal mit 11 dabei...


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sagen deine Eltern...
> Ich war das erste mal mit 11 dabei...


mensch lurock warum bist du gestern schon so früh gegangen ??


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> mensch lurock warum bist du gestern schon so früh gegangen ??


Weiß net.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perath (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd sicher nicht da sein.
Das Billing gefällt mir schon seit Jahren nichtmehr und mit 100€ is mir die Karte auch eindeutig zu teuer.

Ich werd aber aufm SummerBreeze sein. Kommt da jemand von euch hin?

Bis dahin...


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Perath schrieb:


> Ich werd sicher nicht da sein.
> Das Billing gefällt mir schon seit Jahren nichtmehr und mit 100€ is mir die Karte auch eindeutig zu teuer.
> 
> Ich werd aber aufm SummerBreeze sein. Kommt da jemand von euch hin?
> ...


Da sind wir letztes Jahr hin gefahren...
Mit Anhänger und allem was man so brauch,
als wir ankamen haben sie uns erzählt,
dass es voll ist und wir wieder fahren könnten....
Das fand ich toll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal schaun ob wir da nochmal hinfahren.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skurk_arygos (27. Dezember 2007)

summerbreeze...naja....WACKEN!!!!!!


----------



## nalcarya (19. März 2008)

Und es ist AUSVERKAUFT!

Einerseits eine echt krasse Meldung (immerhin sind es noch napp 5 Monate bis zum Fetivalstart) andererseits ein Schock ür mich und sicherlich genug andere Leute die noch keine Tickets haben. Es hieß ja auf der Website sie schätzen so ca. im Mai ausverkauft zu sein 

Nun ja, ich hoffe dass ich noch von irgendwem 1 ode 2 Tickets für ca 150€ bekomme. Ebay ist da im Moment echt zu vergessen, 230€ aufwärts Oo


----------



## K0l0ss (19. März 2008)

Aber hallo. Und ich habs auch verpennt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klasse. Also Ebay ist mir (noch) zu teuer. Werd wohl dieses Jahrnicht dabei sein. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Und es ist AUSVERKAUFT!
> 
> Einerseits eine echt krasse Meldung (immerhin sind es noch napp 5 Monate bis zum Fetivalstart) andererseits ein Schock ür mich und sicherlich genug andere Leute die noch keine Tickets haben. Es hieß ja auf der Website sie schätzen so ca. im Mai ausverkauft zu sein
> 
> Nun ja, ich hoffe dass ich noch von irgendwem 1 ode 2 Tickets für ca 150€ bekomme. Ebay ist da im Moment echt zu vergessen, 230€ aufwärts Oo


tja pech gehabt.Ebay ist viel zuteuer...n kumpel hatte sich überlegt WM karten dort zukaufen,als er die preise sah hatt er fast gekotzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gut das wir eine direkt gekauft haten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (19. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> tja pech gehabt.Ebay ist viel zuteuer...n kumpel hatte sich überlegt WM karten dort zukaufen,als er die preise sah hatt er fast gekotzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja wie gesagt im Moemtn ab 230€ für ein 3-Tages-Ticket das ursprünglich 109€ kostete - aber wie ich das so von erfahreneren Wacken-Gängern höre schwächt sich dieser Extrempreis 3-4 Wochen nach Ausverkauft Meldung nochmal etwas ab um dann kurz davor wieder in die Höhe zu schnellen... hoffen wir's mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ic klappere indes alle Community-Foren und wer-kennt-wen o.ä. Gruppen ab die sich um Wakcen oder Metal drehen und versuche wen zu finden der Tickets zu einem vernünftigen Preis abgibt - hab schon um die 5 Leute angechrieben und warte auf Rückmeldung :>

Also wenn jemand welche über hat oder wen kennt der welche hat, 1 oder 2 mir egal, dann bitte an mcih weiterleiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: RaR is ja auch ausverkauft nun ^^


----------



## ego1899 (19. März 2008)

Aaaach Wacken stinkt doch... ^^

Das With Full Forces is das einzig geile Festival hier in Deutschland... Fast nur Teeerrooorr und alles was nen Namen hat is da... Und nich wie beim RaR oder RiP wo ich mir noch den ganzen anderen schrott anhören muss :>


----------



## claet (19. März 2008)

Man MUSS sich auf keinem Festival was anhören. Aber für Metallica, RatM, Serj Tankian, Incubus, Disturbed .. lohnt es sich jawohl da hinzufahren.

Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage, Karten für Wacken und RiP erstanden zu haben *freu*

Wollte eig. annen Ring, aber dafür war ich leider zu spät, grummel .. naja, vllt isses im Park ein wenig wärmer nachts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (19. März 2008)

Beim With Full Force ist es dieses Jahr so: alle Bands die ich ir da ausm LineUp angucken würde hab ich schonmal live gesehen. Oo

Und es ist viel, viel Kram dabei den ich nicht brauch... meine Punk Zeiten sind schon ne Weile vorbei, sonst würd ich bei The Exploited und Pöbel & Gesocks definitiv aufhorchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wacken gibt für ich einfach am meisten her vom Lineup


----------



## K0l0ss (19. März 2008)

Ja...Disturbed und Serj Tankian wollt ich eigentlich sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber naja...ich warte lieber, dass zu mindest Disturbed wieder nach Deutschland kommen, wo doch am 3.6. das neue Album kommt. Dann müssen sie einfach nach Deutschland kommen. Sie haben ihr Versprechen 2007 zu kommen schon nicht gehalten.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Wiso gibts in deutschland immer die besseren festivals -.-

bei uns so gimp gruppen 
an wacken würd ich ja gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aer ist zu weit weg 


hf an alle die da sind .. metallica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schniff


----------



## nalcarya (19. März 2008)

Och, wir haben auch 530km Fahrt bis Wacken, so ist das nicht. Da wir aber dieses Jahr schon Dienstags hochfahren wollten (und auch werden wenn wir noch Tickets bekommen) ist das ja schon ne Art Kurzurlab da lohnen sich auch 4-6 Stunden Fahrt (je nach Verkehr und wer fährt...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (8. Mai 2008)

Haben nun übrigens doch gesicherte Tickets, für 150€ zur Abholung an der Backstagebändchenausgabe hinterlegt :>

Maiden, erste Reihe (zumindest ziemlich weit vorn), ich komme! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaedryn (9. Mai 2008)

Wacken hat scho was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salatuli Virvatuli (9. Mai 2008)

ICH BIN DABEI!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mir die Karte im November gekauft,weil ich mir schon dachte,dass es früh ausverkauft ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kanns kaum erwarten...nur noch 83 Tage!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie fahren wahrscheinlich mit dem Zug und ihr?War schon mal jmd. da und kann mir sagen wie das mit Busanfahrt läuft?


----------



## kargash (22. Juli 2008)

Maiden ich komme

Hail to England, auch wenn das von Manowar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habt ihr euch schon eure Running Order erstellt?

Ich freue mich schon so auf die ganzen Bands.

Hoffentlich kommen nicht Massen an Emos, weil ja CoB da spielen,mag die Gruppe eh net.


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

kargash schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen nicht Massen an Emos, weil ja CoB da spielen,mag die Gruppe eh net.


Wie kommst drauf das CoB-Hörer Emos sind? oO
Außerdem rockt CoB, das neue Album ist das wohl am meisten Ärsche tretende Album der letzten 1-2 Jahre!


----------



## CreepingPhobia (24. Juli 2008)

WACKÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN!!!
Mein zehntes WOA in folge. JUBILÄUM!!!!!


----------



## mofsens (24. Juli 2008)

wacken? is schon vorbei du spasti, hau ab!
hehe konnts mir nich verkneifen ^^ viel spass euch allen un bangt eure koepfe fuer mich mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (24. Juli 2008)

kargash schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen nicht Massen an Emos, weil ja CoB da spielen,mag die Gruppe eh net.


Ja, CoB sind voll Emo und so :O

Die sind für mich, neben Maiden, eins der Highlights dieses Jahres. War 2006 schon geil. 

Am Dienstag geht's für uns los, erst mal in nen Hamburger Vorort, zu ner Bekannten von meinem freund. Da übernachten wir um Mittwochmorgen zur offiziellen Campingplatzöffnung direkt da zu sein. Nachdem wir letztes Jahr 8 Stunden in dem megastau standen, wollen wir den dieses Jahr so gut es geht vermeiden *_*


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2008)

scheiße keinen Urlaub bekommen aber nächstes jahr (und bis dahin geh ich ab HEUTE nicht mehr zum Frisör)


----------



## Rhokan (24. Juli 2008)

ZOMFG wieso leg eich meinen urlaub genau auf Wacken + Summerbreeze!!!! D :

naja nächstes jahr ^^ nach wacken is vor wacken!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarmanSemperFi (25. Juli 2008)

wollte auch hingehn. Hab mir extra einen schottenrock dafür bestellt bekam aber keine karte mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

da fällt mir grad nur ein: 
wat is wacken? ... dat is wacken !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wacken is einfach zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (3. August 2008)

Vor ~1 Stunde wieder zuhause angekommen. Weiß nicht mehr ob ichs hier geschrieben hatte, aber vor 3 Wochen wurden ja unsere Backstagepässe aufgrund des großen Presseandrangs gestrichen, doch am Donnerstagabend, kurz bevor Maiden anfing, stellte sich raus, das wir doch noch auf der Liste standen *_*

Nun ja, so oder so, war's echt geil. Maiden war toll, gestört hat mich eigentlich nur Bruce Dickinsons hässliche Mütze. Alexi Laiho war sowohl Donnerstag als auch Freitagabend so richtig schön betrunken und der "Emo-Pussy-Song" vom Gitarrist von Killswitch Engage toppte alles O_o

Fotos & Bericht werden in den nächsten Tagen fertiggestellt und kommen dann auf riww.de.

btw hab ich von diesem Jahr jetzt 2 Bändchen - das normale und das Backstagebändchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2008)

fänd ich cool wenn mal alle die bei wacken dabei waren hier reinschreiben wies war


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> aber das Beste ist doch Iron Maiden!
> Auf ihrer wahrscheinlich letzten Welttournee!




Satz 1: Richtig
Satz 2: Falsch.
           Maiden wird ein weiteres Album bringen und sich dazu erneut auf Tour begeben, das hat u.A: Adrian Smith,  
           Bruce und ihr Manager bereits bestätigt.

Edit: Ja, wohl, Bruce, die Mütze hätte nicht sein müssen. :-|


----------



## Damiane (4. August 2008)

Toll!
Ich konnte nicht hin...*heul*
Hab keine Urlaub bekommen... Und musste das ganze WE arbeiten...*möff*
Aber mein Mann war da und hat mich angerufen, als Maiden gespielt haben.
Und: Er war lauter als Bruce Dickinson! Deswegen kann er auch seit Wacken nicht mehr sprechen und ist ganz heiser.
Aber ein Maiden-Shirt hat er mir mitgebracht, der Gute. *freu*

Leider, leider, wars aber definitiv das letzte Mal, dass Avantasia gespielt haben live. Wenn ich da nur dran denke, dass ich das verpasst habe...Grrrr...ich könnte meinen Chef erwürgen.....


----------



## nalcarya (4. August 2008)

Ach ja, Avantasia. Das war schon etwas peinlich für Tontechniker - ich mein es war nciht irgendein beliebiges kleines Festival, sondern Wacken. Jedenfalls war Jorn Landes Mikrofon einfach aus als er auf die Bühne kam... und beim zweiten Song danach immer noch. Das Publikum hat gebuht und der arme Tobi hat so irritiert geschaut :/
Aber nachdem die Technik es dann mal irgendwie inbekommen hatte, wurde es doch noch ein tolles Konzert. Bob Catley fand ich vom Auftreten her irgendwie niedlich, also im Sinne von "Oh, guck mal wie putzig" *_* aber ne geniale Stimme hat er.

btw hab ich bei Children of Bodom die schlammigen Stahlkappenstiefel eines Crowdsurfers einmal über's Gesicht gewischt bekommen. Hab aber bis ich nachher auf Toilette war um den Schlamm abzuwaschen gar nix von der kleinen Platzwunde gemerkt :O


----------



## claet (4. August 2008)

Killswitch Engage und As I Lay Dying warn die geilsten find ich. 

Maiden war natürlich auch geil. 

Für mich heimlicher "Gewinner" waren die Japaner da, kA wie die hießen, aber warn sau geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit]
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girugamesh
Ich glaub die warn das, der Wiki Artikel klingt ja irgendwie net so geil, warn aber echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. August 2008)

Girugämesh ist schon richtig. Bin leider nicht dazu gekommen sie mir anzuschauen :O


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

Wacken , ist das nicht dieses Festival für Volltrunkene ungewaschene Typen mit langen Haaren ?


----------



## Lurock (4. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Satz 2: Falsch.
> Maiden wird ein weiteres Album bringen und sich dazu erneut auf Tour begeben, das hat u.A: Adrian Smith,
> Bruce und ihr Manager bereits bestätigt.
> 
> Edit: Ja, wohl, Bruce, die Mütze hätte nicht sein müssen. :-|


Schau mal aufs Datum, ich weiß es mittlerweile auch, aber damals kursierten Gerüchte, dass sie aufhören würden.


----------



## nalcarya (4. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Wacken , ist das nicht dieses Festival für Volltrunkene ungewaschene Typen mit langen Haaren ?


Wenn du mich als ungewaschenen Typ mit langen Haaren bezeichnen willst, dann ja :O


----------

